# boss plow wont push up snow banks.



## joeztoy (Dec 6, 2009)

maybe my plow is defective but everytime i ram a snowbank my NEW (09) boss 7 foot 6 inches v-plow slams into the bank and stops my truck dead in its tracks. i work for a very big landscape company here in saint paul and i drive a f350 with a new western mvp during snowfalls and those plows ride up the snowbank like they should when i ram a huge snowbank. does anyone know why my new boss doesnt? ive adjusted the trip springs every way i could and it doesnt matter. any help is appreciated. -joe


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope "Ramming" is only a technical term your using. Are you lifting the blade as your ramming the snow bank?


----------



## Hercules130 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm new so i may be off but the direct linkage of the boss may prevent the plow from floating up, unlike the western which uses a chain.


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

you just have to learn how to run your plow. start to lift the plow as you come into the pile, you will get the hang of it its real easy.......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If the truck is lifted, if the "A" frame is not level the truck will drive the plow down when you hit the snow bank.



> I'm new so i may be off but the direct linkage of the boss may prevent the plow from floating up, unlike the western which uses a chain.


Ya.. your off


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Has nothing to do with lift method. The difference is in the blade attack angle. The MVP+ has a steeper attack thus it wants to ski the pile no matter what you do (bummer when you're trying to cut into a pile). The Boss attack is more shallow so it want's to dig unless you help it get started. So, when you wish to stack simply bump the raise button as you go in. Once it starts up the pile it will then climb on it's own.


----------

